# Enabling



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

3 1/2 , 2 1/2 and 2 weeks old.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

There is a word for you but this is a family friendly forum so I can't type it.

Enabler.......Ppphhhbbbbttttt

Cute peeps though.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

A little blue baby pool is excellent to keep chicks in.It's also very easy to clean,not expensive and can be reused.It would give your chicks a little room to run around in. After a couple of weeks I have to put a fence around it but you can see the chicks and the chicks can see you.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

At the moment they have 13 Sq.ft of space.It changes daily depending on what boxes i can get.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Are those barred rocks?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I was thinking about picking a few up today since my failed attempt at hatching. I have never had them before


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> Are those barred rocks?


There is 2 BRs in there and 3 that sort of have BR coloring from their Black Sex Link father.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> I was thinking about picking a few up today since my failed attempt at hatching. I have never had them before


You'll love Barred Rocks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would see if you can find BR eggs mailed before buying some. It gives you practice. I love barred rocks. I know someone has some on here, and penciled rocks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

RE: enabling. I don't want to post this to anyone who is not a regular member. 
I have 8 goose eggs to send. $15.00 for shipping. These are test eggs, and therefore free.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

L to R. BSL roo x SLW , BR,BR


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

BSL roo x ISA Brown


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Townline hatchery BR


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Meyer hatchery BR .7-27-14 Miss Chicky 46 days old.


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

Nm, they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks...............


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love them!


----------

